

How the Internet was explained to retirees in 1998 - agconway
http://howbigistheinternet.tumblr.com/

======
klunger
It is interesting that ;-) was "crying" (instead of a wink and smile, as I
think is how most people see it today). Does anyone know if it was actually,
dominantly viewed as crying back then, or was it just in this pamphlet, or
somewhere in between?

